# Help dating the Huffy



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 25, 2017)

bought this real clean Huffy , serial number starts with 0C60  1970 maybe ?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 26, 2017)

Sounds plausible, usually expect an H in there.


----------



## partsguy (Mar 29, 2017)

1970 Huffy Impala.

Not a valuable bike, about $100-$150 here as a rider. I LOVE the paint, it is great condition.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks , for some reason someone painted the rims , can't imagine them being too bad as nice as the rest of the bike is .


----------



## partsguy (Mar 30, 2017)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Thanks , for some reason someone painted the rims , can't imagine them being too bad as nice as the rest of the bike is .




The Impala came with painted rims. According to my older catalogs of course.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 30, 2017)

Yea they painted over the original white for some reason


----------

